

Quadrocopters can now fly through thrown hoops, the end really is nigh (video) - ygd
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/16/quadrocopters-can-now-fly-through-thrown-hoops-the-end-really-i/

======
moe
That's just jaw-dropping.

Can't wait for these things to enter the mass market.

Just imagine the possibilities when they add some sort of "grabbing" device
(robotic hand) and teach them to open doors, carry stuff from A to B, etc.

~~~
momokatte
Leave your jaw on the floor, a quadrocopter will pick it up for you shortly.

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/13/revenge-of-the-
quadrocopt...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/13/revenge-of-the-
quadrocopters-now-they-move-in-packs-video/)

------
saintfiends
Is there any information available about this project, I mean hardware,
codebase etc.

